# Problème Réseau | DHCP

## knarf

Bonjour,

Je vais vous expliquer mon problème.

Je vous explique ma configuration réseau :

J'ai 3 PCs dans mon réseau, qui vont tous les 3 sur un HUB qui vont sur un modem qui lui-même possède un server DHCP inclus.

Quand je démarre mon ordinateur "dhcpd eth0" se fait automatiquement. Le problème est que environ 5 minutes plus tard, la connection se coupe pour me donner comme message (metalog) :

 [dhcpd] dhcpConfig : ioctl SIOCADDRT: File exists

 [dhcp] infinite IP adress lease time : Exciting

Ce qui me déconnecte, si je ne touche à rien il se reconnect 5 minutes plus tard. Sinon je peux refaire "dhcpd eth0" et il se reconnectera.

J'ai remarqué que si je fais assez régulièrement "dhcpd eth0" je veux dire par là toutes les 2 minutes je fais ça, la connection ne se coupe pas. 

Vu que j'ai déjà posé la question, je vous dit déjà que j'utilise pas le ppp vu que j'ai simplement besoin de me connecter au réseau local pour pouvoir accèder au net.

Merci de votre aide

Knarf

----------

## erianor

Connais rien à DHCP moi mais bon...

- Il te parle de la durée du bail, as tu essayé de la modifier sur ton modem ?

- Un de tes PCs ne ferait il pas office de serveur DHCP en plus ?

----------

## TGL

J'ai le même genre de config, avec un modem qui va bien (Eicon Diva 2440), un hub, et un seul pc en général mais plusieurs de temps en temps. 

Si le modem fait vraiment serveur dhcp pour plusieurs machines (/!\, certains n'accèptent qu'une machine), alors il n'y a aucun besoin de démarrer "dhcp" sur tes postes (je n'ai même pas installé dhcp)... Peut-être as-tu confondu avec le "dhcpcd" (le  démon client) qui lui est lancé tout seul par le script d'init "net.eth0" si ton "/etc/conf.d/net" est bien reglé. Chez moi ça ressemble à ça:

```
# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

iface_eth0="dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

# "-R" -> empecher l'écrasement de resolv.conf :

dhcpcd_eth0="-R"
```

C'est à dire que je demande à ce que eth0 soit configuré par le dhcp (se sera par celui du modem vu que c'est le seul du réseau), et j'ai rajouté une option pour conserver mon propre resolv.conf (j'ai en général dedans juste l'ip du modem, qui transmet mes requêtes DNS à mon provider, mais ça peut arriver que je mette à la place d'autre DNS bien connu en cas de problèmes/lenteurs de mon provider).

Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que tu devrais :

 - virer ton service dhcp ("rc-update del dhcp")

 - vérifier ton /etc/conf.d/net

Voilà, en ésperant que ma réponse est à propos, parceque je suis verbeux mais je n'en suis pas moins une grosse burne en réseau.

----------

## knarf

Bonjour,

Pour répondre à erianor :

Rien a propos de la durée du bail,

Aucun PC ne fait office de server DHCP. Les autres PCs fonctionnent très bien, que ca soit sous Windows ou Linux car une mandrake avait été installée et aucun problème, une suse comme server ( ok pas génial ) et ben elle fonctionnait très bien  :Smile: 

En ce qui concerne TGL :

Je suis sûr et certain qu'il fait pour plusieurs machine  :Smile:  ( CF un petit peu plus en dessus )

Ensuite si je veux que le NET refonctionne bien il me faut tapper "dhcpcd eth0" sinon j'ai rien. 

Mon "iface_eth0" est bien sur "dhcp"

A plus

----------

## arlequin

Suse ça su><, c'est pas libre   :Wink: 

Dis moi, pourquoi tu ne passes pas en ip fixe ? ça ne résoudrait pas le pbm ?

----------

## knarf

Je ne passe pas en IP Fixe car je n'y ais même pas penser  :Smile: 

Mais bon, j'ai toujours été en DHCP

----------

## knarf

Mais je vous dirais franchement c'est bizzare, je m'explique.

En gros mes adresses IP c'est ça.

192.168.1.1 > Modem

192.168.1.2 > Server Linux

192.168.1.3 > Le PC de mes parents

Et le reste bah ca devrait être pour mon PC. Le truc c'est que quand je tappe *dhcpcd eth0* il me défini comme adresse ip : 192.168.1.2 ce qui fait que 2 machines sont connectées dans mon réseau avec la même adresse IP. Et que je pense que ca fais déconnecter l'autre machine, jusqu'a ce qu'elle se rend compte ( Le server linux ) et demande de reprendre son IP ce qui me déconnect.

Mais question le dhcpcd c'est un server DHCP ? Si oui bah c'est moi qui fait plein d'erreur  :Smile:  Vu que j'aimerais juste qu'il se connect à un server DHCP ( mon modem en l'occurence ).

Bref voila

Merci

----------

## -JeaN-

Et sur ton serveur linux, tu as aussi défini une connection DHCP ?

Si ton serveur linux se connecte en ip fixe, il peut y avoir un conflit de ce genre.

Mais comme a dit je sais plus qui ( que je salue au passage  :Smile:  ) passer en ip fixe pour ton pc n'empêcherait pas ta connexion de ne pas fonctionner, donne lui tous les paramètres et ça devrait etre bon.

Vu que tu les connectes tous sur un hub, il se peut qu'un "reset" du modem permette de réasigner de bonnes adresses ip.

----------

## TGL

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Mais question le dhcpcd c'est un server DHCP ?

 

Non, justement, le 2ème "c" c'est pour "client". Par contre, "dhcpd" est un serveur... d'où mon message précédent, because je croyais justement que tu les avais confondus, vu que tu parlais de "dhcpd" dans le post de départ.

----------

## knarf

TGL : Merci des précisions  :Smile:  Je parlais effectivement du client 

-JeaN- > Oui c'est défini en DHCP car c'est une installation avec Yast et donc tout les fichiers de Configuration se font au simple clique de la souris et d'un suivant  :Smile:  En ce qui concerne du reboot du modem, c'est bien possible il faudrait que j'essaye. Sinon pour une configuration IP fixe, dites moi si j'ai bien compris.

Tout ton réseau fonctionne en DHCP avec les PCs qui se connect dessus et leur adresse IP qui sont désignées automatiquement, alors que ma machine gentoo est configurée elle en IP fixe par exemple :

192.168.1.10 pour être sûr que aucun autre PC vienne en conflit dessus.

Dernière question, en ce qui concerne des configurations pour les IPs fixe tout est marqué dans la documentation mais il me semble que je l'avais déjà lue est pas comprise :/

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Dernière question, en ce qui concerne des configurations pour les IPs fixe tout est marqué dans la documentation mais il me semble que je l'avais déjà lue est pas comprise :/

 

Ben c'est super simple, au moment de la configuration de ta carte réseau, il te suffit d'indiquer directement ton adresse IP (ici 192.168.1.4).

Si tu avais déja réussi à configurer du DHCP, tu devrais pas rencontrer de problèmes...

----------

## knarf

Je crois que c'était à propos du gateway, broadcast ou je ne maitrise pas bien

----------

## -JeaN-

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 

/sbin/route add -net default gw [ici ip passerelle] netmask 255.255.255.0 metric 1
```

Ca devrait fonctionner  :Wink: 

Sinon tu peux aller sous ta boite linux et faire "ifconfig" ou bien sous windows en ligne de commande, et taper "ipconfig /all" pour avoir les bons renseignements.

Ne te soucie pas de l'ip broadcast, tu n'en auras pas besoin à priori.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *-JeaN- wrote:*   

> Ne te soucie pas de l'ip broadcast, tu n'en auras pas besoin à priori.

 

Il peut quand même l'indiquer, certains logiciels doivent l'utiliser...

Dans son cas ce serait 192.168.1.255

----------

## arlequin

N'oublions pas les serveurs DNS:

```

echo [ip-serveur-dns-1] > /etc/resolv.conf

echo [ip-serveur-dns-2] >> /etc/resolv.conf

```

Ce qui donnes, si tu as Wanadoo par exemple:

```

echo 193.252.19.3 > /etc/resolv.conf

echo 193.252.19.4 >> /etc/resolv.conf

```

Si ton 'routeur' fait aussi dns, tu peux mettre son IP dans le resolv.conf.

----------

## -JeaN-

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> Il peut quand même l'indiquer, certains logiciels doivent l'utiliser...
> 
> Dans son cas ce serait 192.168.1.255

 

Il me semble qu'elle est générée automatiquement c pour ça =)

----------

## knarf

Bonjour,

Oui je vais essayer de configurer seulement ce PC en IP fixe, en ce qui concerne des servers DNS, je ne connais pas, et ne comprend pas, mais ce que je peux vous dire c'est que je suis pas chez wanadoo ni aucun provider français donc je pense pas que j'en aille besoin

----------

## arlequin

Arf...

En fait, tu as besoin d'un ou plusieurs serveurs DNS.

En gros, les serveurs DNS se chargent de transformer une url (ou uri) en ip et vice/versa. Ce qui est indispensable quand tu es sur le net.

Pour savoir le (les) DNS de ton réseau, tapes une commande genre 'ipconfig /all' sur un de tes postes windaube. Sinon, renseigne toi auprès de ton provider.

Voilà !

----------

## TGL

Nan, mais c'est bon, je pense que son modem/routeur le fait le relais dns. Donc l'ip du modem (au hasard, 192.168.1.1 ?) dans le resolv.conf, et ça roule.

----------

## knarf

Oui, TGL a raison, le modem s'en charge tout seul  :Smile: 

----------

